# Sooo seh ich das..



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. November 2005)

da ich der Meinung bin das manche sehr geile Vid´s hier im German Forum einfach so unter gehen, wenn wir sie in unserem heiß geliebten NEW Vid Thread posten... würde ich es besser finden wenn für jedes Vid nen neuer Thread aufgemacht wird wie im US und UK Forum..denn es passiert doch zu leicht das wenn man mal nen paar tage OFF ist das man die besten Vid´s verpasst.. Naja..müsst ihr wissen

hier also was neues 

http://cotrials.com/AndyThistory-moment.mpg


----------



## Tretschwein (22. November 2005)

dann sollte mal ein administrator hier das forum mal ein bisschen umgestalten...
nicht nur eine kaufberatung sondern noch extra überforen

vid verkaufe suche etc..

stimmt ja schon das das in andern foren besser ist..

also bin dafür  
wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (22. November 2005)

Tretschwein schrieb:
			
		

> dann sollte mal ein administrator hier das forum mal ein bisschen umgestalten...
> also bin dafür
> wer noch?


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=140244&highlight=Coffee


----------



## TheBASStian (22. November 2005)

Ja, klar haben die das bei Observed besser gelöst.
Fänd ich auch gut!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> da ich der Meinung bin das manche sehr geile Vid´s hier im German Forum einfach so unter gehen, wenn wir sie in unserem heiß geliebten NEW Vid Thread posten... würde ich es besser finden wenn für jedes Vid nen neuer Thread aufgemacht wird wie im US und UK Forum..denn es passiert doch zu leicht das wenn man mal nen paar tage OFF ist das man die besten Vid´s verpasst.. Naja..müsst ihr wissen


----------



## Tretschwein (22. November 2005)

[OUOTE=ringo667]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=140244&highlight=Coffee[/QUOTE]


wenn man das so liest.....

ist das eigentlich auch der coffee beschimpfungsthread geworden am ende? ich kann mich nichtmehr so richtig erinnern....

meinetwegen könnten wir (also ich leider nicht) auch ein eigenes trial forum öffen..n kumpel von mir hat sein eigenes forum, welches um einiges aufwendiger ist als das ibc forum und soweit ich weiß ist der kein besonders begabter computerfachmann...so schwer kannns also nicht sein.. und die kosten für die domain sollten bei so vielen mitgliedern wohl auch kein problem sein....ich jedenfalls fürde spenden...

obwohl wir so ja auch ganz gut hinkommen wies jetzt ist...was ich also sagen will.:ich wär dabei wenn jemand ein deutschlandtrialforum einrichten würde...
MFG
felix


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. November 2005)

bin auch dafür!


----------



## TRAILER (22. November 2005)

ja wir machen das internet kaputt und fangen von null wieder an


----------



## jem23 (22. November 2005)

ich fänd das auch cool!


----------



## Domas (22. November 2005)

naja, is ja bei uns im DDD-Forum auch so und ich finde es sehr vorteilhaft! man findet auch alte sachen schnell und einfach wieder und man verliert den überblick bei den ganzen posts nicht mehr!

---> DDD-Media


----------



## Scr4t (22. November 2005)

Kurz und knapp:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (22. November 2005)

ich finde das ******* wären pro tag ca5-10 neue threads alles wird unübersichtlich und die normalen trialthemen gehen unter!!!!


wenn dann aber richtig so das es

ein trial forum gibt----> technik, wettkämpfe kaufberatung

und ein trialmedia----> thread bilder plus videos




wobei bei ner abstimmung würd ich dafür stimmen das es so bleibt wie es ist. wenn ich nach 3 tagen heimkomm durchforste ich den new vid thread und hab alle vids der letzten tage und muss nicht 15 threads einzeln durchstöbern!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. November 2005)

ich schließ mich da der meinung vom BS XL an,ich find das im observed und im trialsforum auch wesentlich besser gelöst und unübersichtlich find ichs schonmal gar nicht,denn die threads mit den vids die es verdient haben gesaugt zu werden bleiben eh paar tage oben

am allerbesten jedoch wärs ,wenn die uns im trialforum noch paar unterforen spendieren würden,also eins für vids,bilder etc. und einen für den ganzen rest,also sowas wien trialschat im trialsforum.co.uk  

ich mein man könnte ja auch so nen thread mit ner umfrage starten,die meinentwegen 14 tage lang dauert und jeder abstimmen kann wie er das mit den vids in zukunft gern handhaben würde und die mehrheit entscheiden dann  ........oder wir schreiben ne "beschwerde" mail an die leute vom mtb-news forum in der wir unser recht auf unterforen fordern .....


----------



## Nose (22. November 2005)

äh, also n forum einrichten ist kein problem, webspace hätt ich und n forum hätt ich auchnoch draufliegen, und ich zahl atm für 15GB traffic monatlich.

also wenns wäre dann könntet ihr euch an mich wenden
(nein, ich bin kein trialer und bin hier nur ganz zufällig reingestolpert, aber auf der suche nach ner sinnvollen nutzung für den webspace   )


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. November 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das ******* wären pro tag ca5-10 neue threads alles wird unübersichtlich und die normalen trialthemen gehen unter!!!!
> 
> 
> wenn dann aber richtig so das es
> ...


----------



## Fabi (22. November 2005)

Ich bin dafür, dass das Forum dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## trialsrider (22. November 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das ******* wären pro tag ca5-10 neue threads alles wird unübersichtlich und die normalen trialthemen gehen unter!!!!
> 
> 
> wenn dann aber richtig so das es
> ...




Recht er haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (22. November 2005)

Nose schrieb:
			
		

> äh, also n forum einrichten ist kein problem, webspace hätt ich und n forum hätt ich auchnoch draufliegen, und ich zahl atm für 15GB traffic monatlich.
> 
> also wenns wäre dann könntet ihr euch an mich wenden
> (nein, ich bin kein trialer und bin hier nur ganz zufällig reingestolpert, aber auf der suche nach ner sinnvollen nutzung für den webspace   )




Nettes angebot, aber ich glaub net das 15 gig im monat langen. wenn ich da an das roadtrip05 video denke. Das war dann auch irgendwann ner uni zu viel


----------



## Scr4t (22. November 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes angebot, aber ich glaub net das 15 gig im monat langen. wenn ich da an das roadtrip05 video denke. Das war dann auch irgendwann ner uni zu viel



die 15GiG waren ja auch nur aufs Foum bezogen oder!? Und tipp mal 15GiG zusammen... k par avantars noch aber das wars dann auch schon...

Die ganzen Vids und Pics werden doch sowieso wo anders hochgeladen und verlinkt oder wie geht das?


----------



## isah (22. November 2005)

15 gb traffic für das eigentliche forum denk ich.. videos kann man ja wie immer auf tv.isg.si oder eengido.... posten, bilder auf imageshack.

würde man sicherlich auch leichter finden, wenn trial in der domain vorkommt..


----------



## Nose (22. November 2005)

war auch nur auf das forum bezogen, und trial käme in der domain nicht vor, die domain ist apocalyptic-riders.de (die domain wurde lange vor meiner fahrradfahrzeit gekäuft, ich könnt ne subdomain anbieten z.b. trialforum.apocalyptic-riders.de oderaber jemand richtet nen redirect von ner eigenen tld domain (trialforum.de z.b.) ein)

im moment sieht das forum so aus:
http://forum.apocalyptic-riders.de

aber die sache mit dem trialforum wird eh wieder im sande verlaufen.


----------



## kochikoch (22. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> da ich der Meinung bin das manche sehr geile Vid´s hier im German Forum einfach so unter gehen, wenn wir sie in unserem heiß geliebten NEW Vid Thread posten... würde ich es besser finden wenn für jedes Vid nen neuer Thread aufgemacht wird wie im US und UK Forum..denn es passiert doch zu leicht das wenn man mal nen paar tage OFF ist das man die besten Vid´s verpasst.. Naja..müsst ihr wissen
> 
> hier also was neues
> 
> http://cotrials.com/AndyThistory-moment.mpg




kann mich dem nur anschließen und was macht die coffee immer hier, schließlich ist es ja unser prob, wie wir unser forum gestallten wollen!
kann doch auch nciht bei fremden die küche umräumen und denen ihre ideen blockieren! Diktatur oder wie?


----------



## ride (22. November 2005)

Also ich bin mir da auch nicht so sicher ob das wirklich besser wäre als momentan! Ich versteh natürlich das Argument! 

Allerdings fand ich es bisher auch nicht allzu schwer, wenn man mal paar tage offline war, einfach die letzten 2-3 Seiten des New-Vid-Thread durchzuschauen und sich das reinzuziehen was interessant klingt. Wenn hier nun für jedes vid ein neuer thread aufgemacht wird, dann gehen dafür einfach alle anderen threads unter, weil es viel mehr videos gibt als andere beiträge! oder nicht?

wie auch immer, solange es immer schön neue videos gibt bin ich happy, egal ob in einem oder mehreren threads!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. November 2005)

Ich bin für die Braunschweig Idee mit dem Unterforum für Media.

Ansonsten danke Nose für dein Angebot!! Sehr nobel


----------



## Scrat (22. November 2005)

Also,

'n Media-Unterforum wär 'ne gute Idee.

Mit dem Forum komplett irgendwohin umziehen fänd' ich blöd, weil bei so Aktionen entweder die Hälfte der Leute auf der Strecke bleiben (weniger los) oder man im Endeffekt dann doch in beiden Foren schreibt (Redundanz, Zeug doppelt posten).

Ich würde eher vorschlagen, die Leute, die schon Trialseiten haben, verlinken hier auf das Forum, bevor sie selbst ein Forum aufbauen.

Außerdem ist doch der Martin M glaub auch im IBC-Team, d.h. der wäre als Ansprechpartner für ein neues Unterforum doch gut geeignet?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## tommytrialer (23. November 2005)

achso übrigends www.trialforum.de gibts schon....da bin ich sogar moderator   

wenn wir alle umziehen is auch doof...

also dann bringt mal jemand unser anliegen den mods vor


----------



## jem23 (23. November 2005)

kann eigentlich auch nich so schwer sein eben son unterforum einzufügen, ob die coffeefrau da jetz begeistert von is oder nich,die pa klixx das is eher son kleiner gefallen uns gegenüber oder nicht? 
also wenn wir nett fragen (fabi sollten wir schonmal nicht hinschicken lol) wie wäre es denn wenn wir unseren trialer des jahres hinschicken? oder kennt jemand einzwei mods von mtb-nus? ich frag zur not auch wohl.. nur ich kenn keinen von den orgas hier wenns sojemand unter uns gibt wär der/die evtl. prädestinierter für diese rolle(?) wie sagt der chef: wir chekken das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (23. November 2005)

Diese Idee mit den Unterforen a lá observed hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man eine beginners area einrichten könnte, wo zB Kermit so viele sinnfreie threads aufmachen kann wie er will, ohne dass dadurch sinnvolle threads verdrängt werden.


----------



## jockie (23. November 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Idee mit den Unterforen a lá observed hätte auch den Vorteil, dass man eine beginners area einrichten könnte, wo zB Kermit so viele sinnfreie threads aufmachen kann wie er will, ohne dass dadurch sinnvolle threads verdrängt werden.


Jetzt kriegt er sicher Schluckauf!   

Ein Unterforum für Newbie-Fragen fänd ich "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen". Soooviele Fragen sind das ja auch wieder nicht, und daran halten würde sich auch kein Newbie. Lieber auf Dauer wirklich mal 'ne gescheite FAQ zusammengestellt, die aber auch rüberbringt: "Wenn du dich nicht selbständig mit der Materie beschäftigst, versuchst die Zusammenhänge zu kapieren und nichtmal im Netz guckst, bevor du fragst...dann wunder' dich nicht über die Reaktionen und dein Hinterherhinken!"

Gibt's die Möglichkeit, dass alle à la Wiki an einem FAQ-Beitrag editieren können?


Zum Thema New Vid Thread:
Bin dagegen, dass das mehr als ein Thread wird. So ist's doch an zentraler Stelle und man muss nicht in 10 Threads gucken. Alle paar Tage einmal durch die letzten Seiten des [New Vid] gelesen und gut is'. Selbst ein Unterforum dafür fände ich das doof. Wen die Kommentare nicht interessieren, der überfliegt sie und klickt nur alle gut abgehobenen, blauen Links an. Außerdem verlaufen sich die Diskussionen zu einem Video doch über kurz oder lang eh, sind also nicht wirklich seitenfüllend.

Alternativen, die ich im Kopf verglichen habe [höhö...wo auch sonst]: 
1. Extra Homepage nur für den Medienkrempel, mit Verlinkung der Videos, evtl. Rating, etc.
Das macht doch wieder viel zuviel Aufwand und lenkt ab. Dann wird übers Rating gestritten, und und und.

2. Anderes Forum
Fast beknackte Idee. Ich bin seit etlichen Jahren Programmierer und auch Web-Entwickler und weiß genau, dass so halb ambitionierte Projekte irgendwie immer sucken. Ob dann der andere Provider etwas vergurkt, die Forensoftware nicht mehr aktualisiert wird und Sicherheitslücken hat, der Traffic doch mal überschritten ist, der Admin im KH liegt, oder wasweißichwas. Den Pflegeaufwand für ein gut frequentiertes Forum darf man nicht unterschätzen...und da bin ich lieber hier und sehe über die zwei Werbeblöcke da oben hinweg. Sonst hakelt es ja hier bei nichts.


----------



## funky^jAY (23. November 2005)

ich bin auch gegen eine aufsplittung des new vid threads.
dann gibts wegen jedem kleinem schnippselchen nen neuen thread und der übersichtlichkeit dienlich ist das nich gerade


----------



## jem23 (23. November 2005)

sollten wir ne umfrage starten vielleicht? so für die schreibfaulen? also ich als moderator wüsste jetz noch nich wie _die allgemeinheit_ bis jetzt darüber denkt..


----------



## Scrat (23. November 2005)

Hi,

die Fragerei kann ich machen.

Aber vorher müssen wir uns einig sein, was wir wollen...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Fabi (24. November 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vorher müssen wir uns einig sein, was wir wollen...


Ich will Geld.


----------



## locdog (24. November 2005)

in PL forum haben wier es so gelost.

Im unterforum MEDIA ahben wier ein "new vid tread" wo man nur LINKS reinstelt und keine comments also nur wer den link reinstelt darf was sagen zu den film sonst nichts das heist jeder noje topic ist gleich ein neues VID.

und dann haben wier noch einen "new vid tread..comments"  da kann man sich austoben und was zu den filmen sagen usw.

ist sehr ubesichtlich und kein film geht unter in teilweise sinlosen posts.


----------



## tommytrialer (24. November 2005)

@ locdog

klingt interessant


----------



## trialsrider (24. November 2005)

Ja ich bin DAFÜR!!! das ist echt die beste lösung!   
So machen wirs!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (24. November 2005)

fänd ich auch gut


----------



## jem23 (24. November 2005)

joa wär ich auch mit zufrieden


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. November 2005)

> in PL forum haben wier es so gelost.
> 
> Im unterforum MEDIA ahben wier ein "new vid tread" wo man nur LINKS reinstelt und keine comments also nur wer den link reinstelt darf was sagen zu den film sonst nichts das heist jeder noje topic ist gleich ein neues VID.
> 
> ...





			
				tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> @ locdog
> 
> klingt interessant



klingt dämlich.

Is doch voll die arbeit und unübersichtlich und umsonst sowieso.
Ich post ein video in dem video forum, wenn ich oder jemand anderes was dazu sagen will muss ich dann im "comment unterforum" wieder nen thread aufmachen auch wenn man nur sagen will "video war ganz gut".

Dann hat da vielleicht einer schon nen comment thread zu dem video aufgemacht was ein andere dann übersieht, der macht dann noch einen thread auf...

Dann liest jemmand im comment forum das es ein super video ist, ist am video interresiert und postet ins comments forum "wo kann man sich das video saugen" 

dann kommen paar newbies die das "neue" system nicht kennen und schreiben kommentare zu den videos in das "nur video post" forum, dann kommt jemand und sagt denen "blablabla hier darf man nur videos posten"

usw usw usw
echt so einen Quatsch hab ich noch nie gehört. Wartet lasst uns ein reines video unterforum, ein "Mir hat das video... gut gefalllen unterforum" und ein "comments die nicht so nett sind über schlechte videos" unterforum öffnen!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. November 2005)

oder man lässt alles so wie es ist ...


----------



## 525Rainer (24. November 2005)

ich finds wies auf observertrials gelöst ist nicht so cool. weil: durch das ständige hochgeschiebe der videos hab ich keinen überblick welches video denn neu ist und welches alt. beim new vid thread ist alles hintereinander. wenn ich meinen freund besuch der dsl hat, blätter ich ein paar seiten zurück und lad ein vid nach dem anderen. voll bequem.

videos sind dazu da um wieder unterzugehn. man saugt es sich und dann hat mans auf festplatte. den link braucht man danach nie mehr. und ob man sich das video dann in einzelnen ordnern abspeichert oder irgendwo auf C:/ das ist dann jedem seine sache.

und ausserdem sind eh fast alle videos auf observertrials. wer das system bevorzugt, der braucht nur dort abhängen.

aber im grunde ists mir wurscht!


----------



## locdog (23. Dezember 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> klingt dämlich.
> 
> Is doch voll die arbeit und unübersichtlich und umsonst sowieso.
> Ich post ein video in dem video forum, wenn ich oder jemand anderes was dazu sagen will muss ich dann im "comment unterforum" wieder nen thread aufmachen auch wenn man nur sagen will "video war ganz gut".
> ...




sorry hatte letztens keine zeit das forum zu lesen.

NEIN, so wie du es siehst ist es garnicht, hast mich falsch verstanden 
es gibt halt ein new vid tread da postet man nur die linkc one comments, also alle filme sind automatisch chronologisch geordnet ohne commentare, dann ist noch EIN TREAD sog. comment tread das ABER NUR EINER und da schreibt man seine kommentare als POSTS und nicht als neue treads den das wehre mul. sein Kommentar gibt man z.b. so ab"

"best of 2005"

geiles video will mehr davon haben 


und das wahrs. also titel den ma kommentiren will und dann halt das was man sagen will schluss fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. Dezember 2005)

hi ihr,

und weil ich so böse, uneinsichtig und sturr bin, habe ich eben im internen einen antrag für ein MEDIA unterforum gestellt.   

schöne weihnachtsgrüße


coffee


P.S. und das nächstemal kramt ihr bitte keine alten kamellen von 2004 aus dem ofen, sondern fragt einfach mal bei einem mod an  oder macht einen thread in diesembereich ;-)


----------

